# genestealer books



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

i just finished reading dark disciple and was wonder if there is any other books with genestealers cults in them


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

The first book in the Ciaphas Cain omnibus and a short story at the begining of the Inqisition War omnibus have Genestealer cults in them. One of the short story anthologies also has a Genestealer cult as one of it's stories, but the name of the anthology escapes me at the moment.


----------

